# الرجولة ادب... مش قلت ادب



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

​

شكرا لكل واحد بيعاكس لانو مش بيقلل من قيمة البنت اللى ماشية ولا اللى واقفة دة بيقلل من نفسه .
شكرا لانة وضح اد ايه هو تافهه وبلا اى مبادىء.
عارفين لما تيجى من مسلم عادى تربيتة كدا لكن لما تيجى من انسان مسيحى يااااااااااه بتوجع اوى
 لدرجادى مفيش نخوة ولا رجولة لدرجادى كل حاجة اتغيرت 
دا بدل متخاف عليها ومع احترامى للكل محدش يقولى اللبس المحترم محترم رغم انى اللى شفتة فعلا كانت محترمة 
بيستفاد ايه مش بيبقى مكسوف من نفسه ولا هى دى الرجولة انو يهين اخواتة ويضيقهم 
بجد حاجة تكسف

 رحمة الله ع النخوة والرجولة .​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

* هتلاقى ناس تخش تقولك مهو فى بنات بتعاكس 
*


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

اكبر اهانة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى المعاكسة 
واللى هيقول كدا يا كابو هقولة اتعلموها منكم وان كان بنت او شاب بيهين نفسه


----------



## sparrow (17 يناير 2012)

للاسف بقي موجود في السوق 
ازمة الاخلاق
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

فعلا يا عصفورى


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> للاسف بقي موجود في السوق
> ازمة الاخلاق
> ربنا يرحمنا


*حاليا بالاسواق كدب وغش وغدر وقسوه وفيه ازمه  اخلاق حاليا بالاسواق ناس يكفينا الشر بتجرى تقطع فى الارزاق والاحساس  مبقاش له قيمه والاخلاص بقى موضه قديمه وولاد تسعه فى الشر بتسعى ولفين  رايحين محنش عرفين ضايعين تايهين مجاريح مساكين عايشين ومش عايشين وجراح  تجر جراح قوليلنا يا دنيا فين الدوا 
عالم رايحه وعالم جايه وعالم تايه فى  وسط السوق ونفوس والله تايه وضاله ناس حريفه اكل حقوق الى يحبك علشان عله  والى كأنو مسكلك زله والى بيغدر ويا ساتر استر لو كان رزقك على مخلوق ولا  الصاحب الى ملوش لزمه الى يسيبك وقت الازمه مهما اتهرب بكرة  يجرب مهو من  نفس الكاس هيدوق غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده اللى فى الاسواق ناس بتخونك  وتزيد جرحك وبتفتحلك جرح قديم وتخون عيشك وتخون ملحك وانت معاهم كنت كريم  كنت فاكرهم والله ملايكه لكن دول طلعو مع الرايجه يخطفو حبك وتلاقى قلبك  مبقاش فيه ولا جزء سليم تدى حنان يترد قساوة تعمل خير يترد عداوه ناس مش  هما زي الغمه منهم يا رحمان يا رحيم غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق ناس مخنوقه وناس متضايقه وناس مش طايقه لبعض كلام ناس مرتاحه  وفايقه ورايقه ناس تتحايل على الايام ناس جواها الشر بيقوى خلو الحب مجرد  سلعه عايز حب وشوق وموده ممكن بس هتدفع كام حتى الحب خلاص راح زمنو بقى ليه  سعر وكله بتمنو تدفع اكتر اضحك كركر والمساله مش عايزة علام غيرة وجرح  وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق خلق بتسرق عمرك سرقه وعلى الاقسوه ميتوصوش  خير تعمل شر تلقى ناس بصراحه ميستهلوش يخدو حنانك ويذيدو همك عايزين بس  يمصو فى دمك تفضل تدى وتدى وتدى يفضلو ياخدو ومبيدوش يدخلو بيتك يكشفو  ساترك يطلعو برا يجيبو فى سيرتك ضهرك ضهرك وشك وشك دول على السر ميتأمنوش 
غيرة  وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق 
احنا يا دنيا تعبنا يا دنيا واتعذبنا  شهور وسنين ياما عاشرنا وعيشنا وشوفنا بنى ادمين مش بنى ادمين شوفت الى  قلب بيتدارا فى جهله والى ملوش خير حتى فى اهله والى بيحرم نفسو يا دنيا  علشان يسعد ناس تانيين والى محدش ابدا همه والى بينكر لحمه ودمه والى مزعل  فيه ابوة وامه وعليه غضبو ليوم الدين غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق *


----------



## sparrow (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاليا بالاسواق كدب وغش وغدر وقسوه وفيه ازمه  اخلاق حاليا بالاسواق ناس يكفينا الشر بتجرى تقطع فى الارزاق والاحساس  مبقاش له قيمه والاخلاص بقى موضه قديمه وولاد تسعه فى الشر بتسعى ولفين  رايحين محنش عرفين ضايعين تايهين مجاريح مساكين عايشين ومش عايشين وجراح  تجر جراح قوليلنا يا دنيا فين الدوا
> عالم رايحه وعالم جايه وعالم تايه فى  وسط السوق ونفوس والله تايه وضاله ناس حريفه اكل حقوق الى يحبك علشان عله  والى كأنو مسكلك زله والى بيغدر ويا ساتر استر لو كان رزقك على مخلوق ولا  الصاحب الى ملوش لزمه الى يسيبك وقت الازمه مهما اتهرب بكرة  يجرب مهو من  نفس الكاس هيدوق غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده اللى فى الاسواق ناس بتخونك  وتزيد جرحك وبتفتحلك جرح قديم وتخون عيشك وتخون ملحك وانت معاهم كنت كريم  كنت فاكرهم والله ملايكه لكن دول طلعو مع الرايجه يخطفو حبك وتلاقى قلبك  مبقاش فيه ولا جزء سليم تدى حنان يترد قساوة تعمل خير يترد عداوه ناس مش  هما زي الغمه منهم يا رحمان يا رحيم غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق ناس مخنوقه وناس متضايقه وناس مش طايقه لبعض كلام ناس مرتاحه  وفايقه ورايقه ناس تتحايل على الايام ناس جواها الشر بيقوى خلو الحب مجرد  سلعه عايز حب وشوق وموده ممكن بس هتدفع كام حتى الحب خلاص راح زمنو بقى ليه  سعر وكله بتمنو تدفع اكتر اضحك كركر والمساله مش عايزة علام غيرة وجرح  وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق خلق بتسرق عمرك سرقه وعلى الاقسوه ميتوصوش  خير تعمل شر تلقى ناس بصراحه ميستهلوش يخدو حنانك ويذيدو همك عايزين بس  يمصو فى دمك تفضل تدى وتدى وتدى يفضلو ياخدو ومبيدوش يدخلو بيتك يكشفو  ساترك يطلعو برا يجيبو فى سيرتك ضهرك ضهرك وشك وشك دول على السر ميتأمنوش
> غيرة  وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق
> احنا يا دنيا تعبنا يا دنيا واتعذبنا  شهور وسنين ياما عاشرنا وعيشنا وشوفنا بنى ادمين مش بنى ادمين شوفت الى  قلب بيتدارا فى جهله والى ملوش خير حتى فى اهله والى بيحرم نفسو يا دنيا  علشان يسعد ناس تانيين والى محدش ابدا همه والى بينكر لحمه ودمه والى مزعل  فيه ابوة وامه وعليه غضبو ليوم الدين غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق *



الله ينور عليك يا مينا 
جبت المفيد 
فعلا هو دا الي بقي موجود في الاسواق


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

للاسف كل شئ اصبح مباح للجميع 
في الايام السوده دي
الاغلبيه بقي عنده ازمه في الاخلاق 
شباب بنات شيخوخ اطفال رجاله ستات
ولسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

المعاكسه
لما بكون ماشي مع واحد صاحبي ويعاكس

ببصله نظره رخمه واقوله لو شوفت كد بيعاكس اختك

بيقاطعني ويقولي هتعملي فيها واعظ
فكك مني يا مولانا 
هقولك بردوا 
لو شوفت حد بيعاكس اختي هطلع ......... مامته
ومتسالنيش انا بعمل كده ليه 
كله بيعاكس

لدرجه اني حسيت ان انا اللي غلط


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاليا بالاسواق كدب وغش وغدر وقسوه وفيه ازمه  اخلاق حاليا بالاسواق ناس يكفينا الشر بتجرى تقطع فى الارزاق والاحساس  مبقاش له قيمه والاخلاص بقى موضه قديمه وولاد تسعه فى الشر بتسعى ولفين  رايحين محنش عرفين ضايعين تايهين مجاريح مساكين عايشين ومش عايشين وجراح  تجر جراح قوليلنا يا دنيا فين الدوا
> عالم رايحه وعالم جايه وعالم تايه فى  وسط السوق ونفوس والله تايه وضاله ناس حريفه اكل حقوق الى يحبك علشان عله  والى كأنو مسكلك زله والى بيغدر ويا ساتر استر لو كان رزقك على مخلوق ولا  الصاحب الى ملوش لزمه الى يسيبك وقت الازمه مهما اتهرب بكرة  يجرب مهو من  نفس الكاس هيدوق غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده اللى فى الاسواق ناس بتخونك  وتزيد جرحك وبتفتحلك جرح قديم وتخون عيشك وتخون ملحك وانت معاهم كنت كريم  كنت فاكرهم والله ملايكه لكن دول طلعو مع الرايجه يخطفو حبك وتلاقى قلبك  مبقاش فيه ولا جزء سليم تدى حنان يترد قساوة تعمل خير يترد عداوه ناس مش  هما زي الغمه منهم يا رحمان يا رحيم غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق ناس مخنوقه وناس متضايقه وناس مش طايقه لبعض كلام ناس مرتاحه  وفايقه ورايقه ناس تتحايل على الايام ناس جواها الشر بيقوى خلو الحب مجرد  سلعه عايز حب وشوق وموده ممكن بس هتدفع كام حتى الحب خلاص راح زمنو بقى ليه  سعر وكله بتمنو تدفع اكتر اضحك كركر والمساله مش عايزة علام غيرة وجرح  وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق خلق بتسرق عمرك سرقه وعلى الاقسوه ميتوصوش  خير تعمل شر تلقى ناس بصراحه ميستهلوش يخدو حنانك ويذيدو همك عايزين بس  يمصو فى دمك تفضل تدى وتدى وتدى يفضلو ياخدو ومبيدوش يدخلو بيتك يكشفو  ساترك يطلعو برا يجيبو فى سيرتك ضهرك ضهرك وشك وشك دول على السر ميتأمنوش
> غيرة  وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى الاسواق
> احنا يا دنيا تعبنا يا دنيا واتعذبنا  شهور وسنين ياما عاشرنا وعيشنا وشوفنا بنى ادمين مش بنى ادمين شوفت الى  قلب بيتدارا فى جهله والى ملوش خير حتى فى اهله والى بيحرم نفسو يا دنيا  علشان يسعد ناس تانيين والى محدش ابدا همه والى بينكر لحمه ودمه والى مزعل  فيه ابوة وامه وعليه غضبو ليوم الدين غيرة وجرح وظلم يا دنيا ده الى فى  الاسواق *


مصيبة لتكون انتا كتبها يسلم قلمك بجد


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> للاسف كل شئ اصبح مباح للجميع
> في الايام السوده دي
> الاغلبيه بقي عنده ازمه في الاخلاق
> شباب بنات شيخوخ اطفال رجاله ستات
> ولسه


فعلا كل منكبر نشوف العن


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> المعاكسه
> لما بكون ماشي مع واحد صاحبي ويعاكس
> 
> ببصله نظره رخمه واقوله لو شوفت كد بيعاكس اختك
> ...


حاجة تخنق


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

*اللى بيعاكس دة نطلق عليه إنسان مش محترم أصلاً
وميملاش عينه غير التراب 
+ عيشوا بقى فى رقى وإنسانية وتساموا عن القرف دة
خليك فى حالك يرتاح بالك
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*لا مش انا يميرنا
دى اغنية لطارق الشيخ 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا مش انا يميرنا
> دى اغنية لطارق الشيخ
> *


ههههههههههههه كدة طب انا عايز التقيم بتاعى
انا مديش تقيمى لاغنية هههههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## bob (17 يناير 2012)

*يا ميرنا كل الحكاية ان الولاد اللي عندهم نظر و يعاكسوا البنت الحلوة و الحلوة بس بيرفعوا اسهمها في السوق مش اكتر و غاليا بيبقي ده غرضهم يعني غرضهم شريف :smile02
*​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

المعاكسه سلوك راقى يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا مش انا يميرنا
> دى اغنية لطارق الشيخ
> *


بس كلماتها رهيبة صراحة


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا ميرنا كل الحكاية ان الولاد اللي عندهم نظر و يعاكسوا البنت الحلوة و الحلوة بس بيرفعوا اسهمها في السوق مش اكتر و غاليا بيبقي ده غرضهم يعني غرضهم شريف :smile02
> *​


شكلك بتعاكس يا بوبو 
وتفتكر الجميلة منتظرة تسمع كلمة من واحد زى دا


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> المعاكسه سلوك راقى يا ميرنا



تفتكر يا جو كانت بلاولى بقت منتشرة فى الدول المتقدمة لكن متلقيهاش غير فى الدول العربية وحصرى


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *اللى بيعاكس دة نطلق عليه إنسان مش محترم أصلاً
> وميملاش عينه غير التراب
> + عيشوا بقى فى رقى وإنسانية وتساموا عن القرف دة
> خليك فى حالك يرتاح بالك
> *​


اتمنى فعلا يحصل كدا


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تفتكر يا جو كانت بلاولى بقت منتشرة فى الدول المتقدمة لكن متلقيهاش غير فى الدول العربية وحصرى


ومين قال انها مش منتشرة فى العالم كله 
وبعدين البنت من دول لو محدش عبرها وهى ماشيه فى الشارع فى يوم من الايام 
هتحس انه فيه حاجة غلط
والمعاكسه انواع 
يعنى فيه اللى بيعاكس بأدب 
وفيه اللى بيعاكس بقلة ادب 
اللى يعاكس بقلة ادب يستاهل اللى يجراله 
اللى يعاكس بأدب  اهو بيرفع من معنويات البنات 
يعنى يبقى لا جواز ولا معاكسه 
ده انتى بتكرهى البنات اوى


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ومين قال انها مش منتشرة فى العالم كله
> وبعدين البنت من دول لو محدش عبرها وهى ماشيه فى الشارع فى يوم من الايام
> هتحس انه فيه حاجة غلط
> والمعاكسه انواع
> ...


المعاكسة معاكسة بدون مسميات وتجميل ليها هى اعتدا ع حرية الاخر وانتهاك حق انو يمشى بحرية وبدون رخامة 
ع اساس انى مش منهم :t26:


----------



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اللى يعاكس بأدب  اهو بيرفع من معنويات البنات
> يعنى يبقى لا جواز ولا معاكسه
> ده انتى بتكرهى البنات اوى


*بموت في اعذار الشباب :t25:
بترجعوا الجاني مجني عليه والمجني عليه جاني
يسلام عليكوووووو:smile02

البنات بتحب المعاكسة يلا يا شباب نعاكسسسسس 
ده العذر الذهبي عندكممممممممم

مفيش معاكسة بادب.. المعاكسة كيفما كانت هي قلة ادب ودليل ع انحطاط وحياونية فاعلها 
مفتكرش في شاب عنده ذرة رجولة يرضى ان اخته تتعاكس فليه يعاكس اخوات الناس الثنيين 

ارحموووووونا:t26:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يناير 2012)

المعاكسة يا ميرنا مرض عند الشباب مفتكرش هيشفو منو في يوم............
اما الرجولة فيرحم ايامها:vava:


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*ده كبت يا ماما مش أكتر *​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يناير 2012)

*
المشكلة أكبر بكتير من مشكلة رجولة
دا تشويش وضياع من أفكار غير مسيحية اخترقت عقول الجيل الجديد بتاعنا :heat: وربنا يستر من عواقب هذا الاختراق**

احنا عندنا ربنا بيقول **إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه*


*يعني معالجة المشكلة من منبعها فما بالنا باللي بيعاكس*
​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> المعاكسة يا ميرنا مرض عند الشباب مفتكرش هيشفو منو في يوم............
> اما الرجولة فيرحم ايامها:vava:



لا انا بحس انهم بيحسو انى دى رجولة او خفة دم


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ده كبت يا ماما مش أكتر *​


كبت ؟؟؟
كبت يا توتا طاب قول سبب مقنع


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> المعاكسة معاكسة بدون مسميات وتجميل ليها هى اعتدا ع حرية الاخر وانتهاك حق انو يمشى بحرية وبدون رخامة
> ع اساس انى مش منهم :t26:


ده بيتوقف على البنت نفسها وتقبلها للكلام اللى بيتقالها 
يعنى اما شاب يقول لبنت والنعمه قمر وهى تقوله سم كدة يبقى اكيد مضايقهاش فى حاجة 
يمكن انتى ربنا كارمك بشويه شباب زباله بس برضه يبقى الامر  عن درجة قبولك ليهم  لان انتى اللى بتحددى ان كانت رخامه منهم ولا كانت قلة ادب ولا كان عندهم حق وانا عارفه انى قمر 


أنجيلا قال:


> *بموت في اعذار الشباب :t25:
> بترجعوا الجاني مجني عليه والمجني عليه جاني
> يسلام عليكوووووو:smile02
> 
> ...


ربنا اللى بيرحم 
محسسانى انك بتتعاكسي اوى 
خليها على الله


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ده بيتوقف على البنت نفسها وتقبلها للكلام اللى بيتقالها
> يعنى اما شاب يقول لبنت والنعمه قمر وهى تقوله سم كدة يبقى اكيد مضايقهاش فى حاجة
> يمكن انتى ربنا كارمك بشويه شباب زباله بس برضه يبقى الامر  عن درجة قبولك ليهم  لان انتى اللى بتحددى ان كانت رخامه منهم ولا كانت قلة ادب ولا كان عندهم حق وانا عارفه انى قمر
> 
> ...


يا جو ان كانت معاكسة حلوة او وحشة هى معاكسة مفهوم واحد ومعنى واحد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

*علي فكره يا ميرنا بالرغم من اني مش بحب المعاكسه 
الا انها طلب جماهيري عند البنات 

عاكسني شكرا 
*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> كبت ؟؟؟
> كبت يا توتا طاب قول سبب مقنع


*لا بجد .... ده سبب مقنع جداً*

*الممنوع مرغوب .... وعندنا الثقافة منعدمة .... وثقافة الأختلاط المحترم مش موجودة*
*وعندنا البنت يعني البيت والمدرسة والكنيسة .... ماشية ووشها في الأرض وغير كدة يبقي فيها حاجة غلط*
*والشاب بالنسبة للمجتمع لو أتكلم مع واحدة لازم يتفهم أنه شمال ونيته وحشة والبت يتخاف عليها ده ذئب بشري*
*شغل هبل بجد ..... ليه مش بنشوف المعاكسة والتحرش في المجتمعات الغربية ؟*
*أوعي تقولي علشان الحرية .... لا علشان ثقافتهم محترمه ومتفتحة*
*ومحدش هياخد حاجة من حد غصب عنه *

*فالشباب -الجنسين- في الشرق من صغرهم الموضوع ده خط أحمر وممنوع الأقتراب أو التصوير .... ولا يعرفوا يعني أيه ثقافة أختلاط ولا يعني أيه ثقافة جنسية ولا يعني أيه أحترام الجنس الأخر المكمل لك *

*ميرنا .... صلي ع النبي *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل ومعلوماتي قليله عن المعاكسه 
وعندي سوال بسيط ما هو معنى المعاكسه الحقيقي او الفعلى 
ولتوصيل الفكره مثلا عبارة 
صباح الجمال وخفة الدم يا احلى غزال....( مين ده )
هل تعتبر معاكسه..!!؟؟؟؟
حقيقة انا لا امزح ​​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 يناير 2012)

الولد اللي بيعاكس كلب فاتح بؤه ولسانة مترين حتى لو البنت نازلة الشارع من غير هدوم - مفيش حاجة اسمها لبس مستفز

والبنت اللي نازلة عشان تتعاكس كلبة برضو فاحة بؤها وبتريل

المحترم يمشي ف الشارع ويخلية ف حاله


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 يناير 2012)

الرجوله ادب ومش قلة ادب كلام جميل فعلا 


لكن عذرا ما علاقة المعاكسه بالرجوله
ومن الذي يقول ان دليل الرجوله عند اي مراهق او شاب او رجل هي المعاكسه 
هناك قسم من المراهقين يعتبرون التدخين من مقاييس الرجوله 
فهل هذا يعني ان المعاكسه تشبه التدخين بنظرهم
اي هي تقليد للاكبر منهم سنا   ومن لا يدخن لا يعاكس الفتيات
لان مقاييس الرجوله تختلف عندهم


والمعاكسه هل هي قلة ادب بكل انواعها
وهل غايتها فعلا عدم احترام المقابل
وهناك من يقول ان المعاكسه بداية تعرف اوكسر الحواجز او تعلم الجراة 
او اسباب اخرى مع الجنس الاخر


فهل اي كلمه او عباره بغرض معين تعتبر قلة ادب وباي مقياس تحديدا
لا يمكن الحديث عن المعاكسه قبل تسميتها وتعريفها وتحديدها وكثير من الامور التي تعتمد على تفاصيل الحاله ووقتها وضروفها وحيثياتها


ومن قال لا يوجد في المجتمعات الغربيه  انواع من المعاكسه 
لكن بالتاكيد تختلف فتحديدها يعتمد على المجتمع نفسه
من جهة و مستوى حريه الاختلاط بين الجنسينمن جهة اخرى


والسؤال الاهم ماهو الدليل على ان المعاكسه هى نظرة زنى او اشتهاء 
لكي نحكم على الشخص بانه زاني ومرفوض


لا ادافع عن احد  ولا يعني كلامي التائييد لاحد
وشخصيا تعرضت الى معاكسات بفترات معينه من الجنس الاخر 
فهل احكم على المقابل بقلة الادب ....طبعا لالالالالا
بل هناك تفسير لتصرفات البشر ليس بالضروره ناخذ الاسؤا
واحيانا يكون الكلام بحسن نيه وتفسيره من المقابل بعكس النيه 
والتعامل على هذا الاساس  من الطرفين


والموضوع بمشاركاته هنا فيه اراء متعدده فهل هذا يعني 
ان كل الشباب او الرجال مؤدين للمعاكسه او هناك الاغلبيه بالعكس
وبالاتجاه الاخر  هل
ان كل الفتيات والنساء يرفضون المعاكسه بكل انواعها ويعتبرنها قلة ادب 
ام هناك من يقول العكس مع نفسه فقط وبالتاكيد  لن نسمع ذلك منهن تحديدا


فالمعاكسه بغض النظر عن نوعها ترتبط  بحالات وغايات ودوافع ومرحلة زمنيه من العمر وبالتاكيد امور اخرى كثيره تحدد هل هي معاكسه وعدم احترام الاخر وقلة ادب او  شيئا اخر مختلف بحسن النوايا والاهداف او ...
وهذا طبعا يحدده الذي يعاكس ونواياه والمتلقي وقبوله او رفضه للشخص المقابل ونوعية الكلام بتفاصيلها او باهدافها

اما من يعاكس من اجل المعاكسه قهذا موضوع اخر

وهناك الكثير والكثير 
فالموضوع شيق ومتشعب وجريء بالتاكيد 
فعذرا للاطاله فهذه وجهة نظر ليس الا 

الشكر والتقدير ... ميرنا .... لطرح الموضوع
تقبلو مداخلتي​​


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يا جو ان كانت معاكسة حلوة او وحشة هى معاكسة مفهوم واحد ومعنى واحد


صباح المدينة الفاضلة 
يا اسود يا ابيض 
مفيش الوان تانيه ؟


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلوماتي قليله عن المعاكسه
> وعندي سوال بسيط ما هو معنى المعاكسه الحقيقي او الفعلى
> ولتوصيل الفكره مثلا عبارة
> صباح الجمال وخفة الدم يا احلى غزال....( مين ده )
> ...


ممكن تبقى معاكسة الكلام بتاعك ده برضه 
ممكن برضه تعاكس بنت وهى ماشيه مع امها  وتقولها بنتك زى القمر يا حجة 
هتقولك كيش وشيل 
ههههههههههه 


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الولد اللي بيعاكس كلب فاتح بؤه ولسانة مترين حتى لو البنت نازلة الشارع من غير هدوم - مفيش حاجة اسمها لبس مستفز
> 
> والبنت اللي نازلة عشان تتعاكس كلبة برضو فاحة بؤها وبتريل
> 
> المحترم يمشي ف الشارع ويخلية ف حاله


البنى ادم يظل بنى ادم مهما كان فعله 
والكلب يظل كلب مهما هوهو 
متبالغش اوى كدة 
لو باللبس فلا كله بيتعاكس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> البنى ادم يظل بنى ادم مهما كان فعله
> والكلب يظل كلب مهما هوهو
> متبالغش اوى كدة
> لو باللبس فلا كله بيتعاكس



الانسان ....
واللي يمشي فاتح بؤه ورا بنت عشان شهواته فهو حيوان ، مبيتحكمش ف نفسه برضو
والبنت اللي تمشي وعايزة دة ، فهي برضو حيوانة


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الانسان ....
> واللي يمشي فاتح بؤه ورا بنت عشان شهواته فهو حيوان ، مبيتحكمش ف نفسه برضو
> والبنت اللي تمشي وعايزة دة ، فهي برضو حيوانة


مع احترامى للرائى لكن بعترض الانسان مكرم لدى الله وهو انسان مش حيوان لانى ربنا انقصنا قليلا عن الملائكة 
اما عن الانسان يلى بيعاكس هو مش محترم بدون اى وصف يهين انسنيتة
مش محترم اخلقيا


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> صباح المدينة الفاضلة
> يا اسود يا ابيض
> مفيش الوان تانيه ؟


عيب يا جو مانتا بتعرف


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلوماتي قليله عن المعاكسه
> وعندي سوال بسيط ما هو معنى المعاكسه الحقيقي او الفعلى
> ولتوصيل الفكره مثلا عبارة
> صباح الجمال وخفة الدم يا احلى غزال....( مين ده )
> ...


المعاكسة هى تعدى ع حرية الطرف الاخر رمى الكلام انا مش نازلة من ببيتنا عشان اسمع كلام واحد فى الشارع فاضى ومش وراه حاجة غير انو يضايق خلق الله معلش ما الكل بيعاكس بكلام معسول محدش بيشتم كلو اطرا بس يحتفظ براية لنفسه خليك فى حالك


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا بجد .... ده سبب مقنع جداً*
> 
> *الممنوع مرغوب .... وعندنا الثقافة منعدمة .... وثقافة الأختلاط المحترم مش موجودة*
> *وعندنا البنت يعني البيت والمدرسة والكنيسة .... ماشية ووشها في الأرض وغير كدة يبقي فيها حاجة غلط*
> ...


يمكن يكون فعلا سبب ثقافة الاختلاط تكاد تكون معدومة لااسباب اللى زكرتها 
ومنكرش حاجة مش حلوة خصوصا فى كنايسنا تحس البنت او الشاب عاوزين يدخلو الجامعة عشان بتضم الجنسين والعلاقات متاحة وطبعا لانى نصها بيبقى سيكرت لانى عيب انها تحكى او يحكى 
فى الكنايس بيفصلو من اول تالتة او رابعة ومش بيشوفو بعض غير هما فى الجامعة ثقافتهم عن بعض منقطعة وسهل يتخبطو
بس كل دا مش كافى سبب لتعدى اى واحد بلكلام او اكتر


----------



## تيمو (19 يناير 2012)

المشكلة إنو شباب بلاد العرب أوطاني لا يعرف نفسية البنت ... إسألي أي شب : إنتا ليش بتعاكس؟ بقولك ، الجماهير عايزة كده !! 

طيب لو الشب حط حالو مكان البنت ، وعلى الطالعة والنازلة يسمع كلام : إيش يا حلو ، ياريتني الشنطة ، هوا القمر قرر ينزل للأرض اليوم ... إلخ  وبشكل متكرر وشبه يومي ، راح يعرف إنو الفعل يالي بيعملوا غلط ...


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> المشكلة إنو شباب بلاد العرب أوطاني لا يعرف نفسية البنت ... إسألي أي شب : إنتا ليش بتعاكس؟ بقولك ، الجماهير عايزة كده !!
> 
> طيب لو الشب حط حالو مكان البنت ، وعلى الطالعة والنازلة يسمع كلام : إيش يا حلو ، ياريتني الشنطة ، هوا القمر قرر ينزل للأرض اليوم ... إلخ  وبشكل متكرر وشبه يومي ، راح يعرف إنو الفعل يالي بيعملوا غلط ...



ياريت يحطو نفسهم مكانا


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الانسان...
> واللي يمشي فاتح بؤه ورا بنت عشان شهواته فهو حيوان ، مبيتحكمش ف نفسه برضو
> والبنت اللي تمشي وعايزة دة ، فهي برضو حيوانة


ماشي 
برضه ارفض انك تشتم اى حد مهما كان غلطه


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عيب يا جو مانتا بتعرف


عارف طبعا انتى هتقوليلى


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2012)

عذرا مشاركتك خارج نطاق الموضوع اتمنى عدم كرراها مرة اخرى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*صلوا عالنبي يا جماعه 

مش معني ان حد شبه الانسان بحاجه 
انه بيعيب في خلقه ربنا 

البنت نفسها اليل بتتعاكس بقول اخرس يا حيوان 
ده في المناطق الراقيه 

انما في اللي مش 
بتبقي 
ما تتلم يا ...................... مامتك 
القصد ان المعاكسه حاجه غلطة
وردها او تشبيها بيبقي بغلط 

 حد فهم حاجه ؟

*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> المعاكسة هى تعدى ع حرية الطرف الاخر رمى الكلام انا مش نازلة من ببيتنا عشان اسمع كلام واحد فى الشارع فاضى ومش وراه حاجة غير انو يضايق خلق الله معلش ما الكل بيعاكس بكلام معسول محدش بيشتم كلو اطرا بس يحتفظ براية لنفسه خليك فى حالك



هل هذا يمثل راي بنات حوا جميعاااااااا براي حضرتك

لي مشاركه هنا رقمها 37 فيها استفسارات كثيره كنت اتمنى الاجابه عليها

لكن للاسف هذا حال المجتمع ونطالب بالاختلاط والتقرب والغاء السيء من حياتنا دون ان نناقش اساس المشكله وطرق الحل التي تبدا من الصفر..؟؟

على اي حال شكرا مرة ثانيه على الموضوع
​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا انا بحس انهم بيحسو انى دى رجولة او خفة دم



*ماهو عشان كده قلتلك يرحم الرجولة 
لان ناو االرجولة صارت شي ثاني عند الاغلبية صارت سجائر ومعاكسة*:hlp:



oesi no قال:


> ربنا اللى بيرحم
> محسسانى انك بتتعاكسي اوى
> خليها على الله



*صحصح يا جو
مش انا اللي كاتبة الموضوع*leasantr




ميرنا قال:


> مع احترامى للرائى لكن بعترض الانسان مكرم لدى الله وهو انسان مش حيوان لانى ربنا انقصنا قليلا عن الملائكة
> اما عن الانسان يلى بيعاكس هو مش محترم بدون اى وصف يهين انسنيتة
> مش محترم اخلقيا


في نضري يا ميرنا اللي بيعاكس خاصة بالفاظ سوقية ده مفيهوش انسانية اصلا
والمقصود انو اللي بيلاحق بنت فهو رضى بالنزول الى منزلة الحيوان لانه سمح لشهوته وغريزته بالتحكم فيه 
وبعدين بصي كده:




شفتي قمر قد ايه؟
كيرلس لازم يعتذر للكلاب لاهانتهم بتشبيهم بالشيء ده :smil8:


----------



## onehakem (19 يناير 2012)

من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان لو قلبك حلو مش هتجيلك شهوة للبنت فمش هتلاحظها اصلا علشان متعاكسهاش


----------



## Critic (19 يناير 2012)

مجتمعنا مشبع بالافكار المادية والجسدية عن المرأة بسبب العرف والدين ...مستحيل الظواهر دى تختفى


----------

